# Worms?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this is just as gross as poo eating---but.... A few days ago both boys had suspect business. Cash's had a silvery covering and Jasper's had the tell tale white rice grain looking thingy's and also silvery--both were loose-- it took a few days to get a samples to the vet and by time we went things looked normal again-- and tests came back negative. So can they get rid of worms themselves? Could the test be wrong? The Vet wouldn't give us meds without a positive test. If they did have a mild case-- will the "intercept" take care of it?

I would love some feedback.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I have no answer, but would also be interested in hearing opinions on that.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy!

Is there such a thing as having a 'mild' case of worms that will go away by itself?

What you described, about the poop having a mucousy cover.. that could be Giardia maybe?

Ryan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It is too bad you did not save the sample because the rice thingy certainly sounds like worms to me ..
They go through a breeding cycle so the worms and eggs are not always visible .. or present in the stool The vet should know that as well .. As to the Giardia thought it was diagnosed with a blood sample ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom said it the way I've always been told - worms or eggs are not always found in every stool sample. Sometimes you have to repeat the test and make sure you get it from a different time of day and get it in as fresh as possible.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So, if their stool looks normal now -- do I wait til it looks odd again? I have to say every time I get their stool checked it comes back normal.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy, did you discuss what you saw with the Vet? I would think your vet would consider the rice looking thing to be a tape worm segment. Dogs have them all the time. I would keep checking and take in another sample.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, my husband took in the samples and made the phone calls-- but he said they don't want to give them meds if the test is normal. With two dogs- it's about $45 dollars every time we test and that doesn't even check for Giardia. Now I don't mind paying that if they are ill-- but it seems every time we have tested them it comes back negative. does anyone know if the "heartgaurd" or "intercept" helps to take care of tape worms? Maybe I should call the and talk with the Vet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely ask your vet about it. Cash's stool doesn't sound like a problem, but the rice-looking item in Jasper's would be a concern. 

Thankfully, none of my dogs have ever had parasites that register on any of the lab tests, but we have neighborhood cats on the loose that have obvious problems (obvious because the try to poop in my gardens occasionally and you can see the worms), so I do have stool samples tested every now and then.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yesterday, when the boys came back from grooming-- Jasper ran into the potty room and had a loose mucousy stool and there was a drop of blood-- so I ran the fresh sample to the vet and rehashed the story that my husband told them the other day. The vet decided to treat both boys with drontal (even the stool was negative) and they tested Jas for Giardia. luckily the giardia came out negative as well. They thought the blood could have been from expressing the anal glands that the groomer always does. But that I should watch it closely because you don't want to mess with anal glands and if he continued to bleed bring him in. Well Jas had a few drops of blood last night-- but this morning was fine-- we will keep watching. They also mentioned to maybe de-worm them both once a year since Cash is a poo eater. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, the deworming chemicals are toxic and kill the parasites. Is that what you want to have your boys ingest? I wouldn't do deworming unless there are parasites that need to be removed.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> They also mentioned to maybe de-worm them both once a year since Cash is a poo eater. What do you guys think of that?


I wonder if the vet thought Cash was eating other dogs' poo - not just his own. I'd be more concerned if he were eating a variety of poo...he'd be exposing himself to more things, potentially.

I hope you can get some answers soon and that all will be well with your boys! Please give them a big hug from me. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*parasites*



Missy said:


> Yesterday, when the boys came back from grooming-- Jasper ran into the potty room and had a loose mucousy stool and there was a drop of blood--


Missy, I don't have answers to white worms but though I would share my situation which sounds similar to Japser and Cash's business.

Last few days Benji and Lizzie both were going for potty more than usual, even at night. They had a normal appetite and energy. I started to notice that the stool was slimy. Benji for the first time had bloody stool twice yesterday. One stool was completely muscousy with blood. Lizzie too had slimy stool with blood yesterday.

I took them both to the vet yesterday. This morning the vet informed me that Lizzie came back positive for Girardia. The vet also recommended we test Benji for Clostridium bacteria since he had more frequency of loose slimy stool and blood. This test is expensive but she strongly felt that we test him for it. Thankfully, it came back negative.

Lizzie has been treated for girardia just a month ago and her stool was back to normal. The vet said though Benji is showing negative for girardia, all the symptoms are there and she will put him on Panacur along with Lizzie. She thinks that Lizzie may have a resistent strain of girardia. Currently, they both are on Metronidozole and Hills W/D Prescription diet for a week.

Since I started the medicaiton and W/D diet yesterday, there has been no bloody or slimy stools. They slept through the night. I am keeping my fingers crossed that we will see them back to normal after this treatment.

Good luck with Cash and Jasper!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima,

I am so sorry to hear about Benji and Lizzie - wow. Where do they pick up Giardia? Is it from something they eat outdoors? I hope they will both be healthy again soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Poornima, I hope Lizzie and Benji are back to normal soon. I have never heard of Clostridium bacteria. What do you think Lizzie got into? Jasper's Giardia test did come back negative. But they both seem much peppier and everything is back to normal after their dose of dontral last night...I will keep an eye out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is so scary when these guys get sick. Isabelle stayed with my inlaws that have a farm and I noticed the rice looking things and called the vet. She some how got worms- I was thinking from eating something! I am just glad I noticed it quickly.

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Poornima,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about Benji and Lizzie - wow. Where do they pick up Giardia? Is it from something they eat outdoors? I hope they will both be healthy again soon!


Thanks, Jane! According to the vet, they can get Girardia from stagnant water, streams, fountains, puddles, wet yard debris (where they had pooped before) etc. As you know, I don't have anything like that in my yard, my only guess is that Lizzie and Benji drank water from some accumulated water on the deck when we had that storm and constant rain a few days ago. I have now ordered more ex-pens to cordon off all the areas where they can get into mulch and wet yard debris. The other source of Girardia is eating infected poop. Lizzie used to eat her own poop before and also go for Benji's, but not anymore. :whoo: I really hope that she is clear of any parasites after this course of treatment. I would hate to keep her on the antibiotics and Panacur for too long.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, Thanks! I am glad that the tests got back negative and Jasper and Cash are back to normal. Good luck!


----------

